# Frigiliana Info Please



## beverleyp

Hello everyone - my husband and I are currently researching various areas on the Costa del Sol to find just the right place to settle. Re Frigliana, is anyone familiar with life in and around? Is there plenty to do/things to join, or is it away from 'it all'? What's it like in Summer/Winter? Does anyone live there whom we could meet on Thursday who would be kind enough to give us the lowdown??


----------



## DROOBY

beverleyp said:


> Hello everyone - my husband and I are currently researching various areas on the Costa del Sol to find just the right place to settle. Re Frigliana, is anyone familiar with life in and around? Is there plenty to do/things to join, or is it away from 'it all'? What's it like in Summer/Winter? Does anyone live there whom we could meet on Thursday who would be kind enough to give us the lowdown??



Hi Beverley,

I live in Frig and have done for 15 months or so and run a small business here during the cooler months. Frigiliana is a nice place to live we have young children and find it ideal for them. There is quite a big expat community here. Their is a fair bit to do in Nerja which is only a few minutes away so it's still got the village feel but close enough to the big town for convience. It's a very quiet place to be during winter and can be very busy with the coach parties during summer.

Any questions just fire away

D


----------



## beverleyp

Hi Drooby - Many thanks for the info. What sort of things are there to do in Nerja? 






DROOBY said:


> Hi Beverley,
> 
> I live in Frig and have done for 15 months or so and run a small business here during the cooler months. Frigiliana is a nice place to live we have young children and find it ideal for them. There is quite a big expat community here. Their is a fair bit to do in Nerja which is only a few minutes away so it's still got the village feel but close enough to the big town for convience. It's a very quiet place to be during winter and can be very busy with the coach parties during summer.
> 
> Any questions just fire away
> 
> D


----------



## thrax

beverleyp said:


> Hi Drooby - Many thanks for the info. What sort of things are there to do in Nerja?


The website Nerja today is a good place to start. Try these links:

Things to do in Nerja, Malaga province and Andalucia

Clubs and Societies in Nerja and the surrounding area | Nerja, the Costa del Sol, Spain


----------



## beverleyp

thrax said:


> The website Nerja today is a good place to start. Try these links:
> 
> Things to do in Nerja, Malaga province and Andalucia
> 
> Clubs and Societies in Nerja and the surrounding area | Nerja, the Costa del Sol, Spain


Re quote about not being around when you die...and we don't want you to die whilst on the forum either, it might be a bit messy!

PS - thanks for nerja info. VERY helpful.


----------



## Tency

*Frigiliana*



beverleyp said:


> Hello everyone - my husband and I are currently researching various areas on the Costa del Sol to find just the right place to settle. Re Frigliana, is anyone familiar with life in and around? Is there plenty to do/things to join, or is it away from 'it all'? What's it like in Summer/Winter? Does anyone live there whom we could meet on Thursday who would be kind enough to give us the lowdown??


Hey there,
I moved to Frigiliana in December of last year, but so far I love it. It is in the hills, so you have to not mind walking on steep sidewalks at times, but the place is full of life. It is not on the beach, but still gets a breeze and views of the sea. If you like horseback riding or gardening it is a great place. In the winter it can rain a bit, but never got as chilly as New York or London. There are a lot of festivals, like the one of 3 cultures (Tres Culturas) coming up at the end of August. 
Most beaches are 5km to 10 km from Frigiliana, so still very accessible for a day at the shore. If you want to eat out there are several good restaurants and cafes, a nice library with a cultural center, pharmacy and grocery stores to fit your needs.
There is even a British pub called Splash close to the community pool.
Please bear in mind that it is a town of 3000 residents or so, so if you want more than that you may choose to be in Nerja, but if you want more of a country style living then it is grand.
My advise is that you visit first to get a feeling for the area.
So far I love it here, and hope to never have to move again.
Best of Luck,
10C


----------



## jojo

Tency said:


> Hey there,
> I moved to Frigiliana in December of last year, but so far I love it. It is in the hills, so you have to not mind walking on steep sidewalks at times, but the place is full of life. It is not on the beach, but still gets a breeze and views of the sea. If you like horseback riding or gardening it is a great place. In the winter it can rain a bit, but never got as chilly as New York or London. There are a lot of festivals, like the one of 3 cultures (Tres Culturas) coming up at the end of August.
> Most beaches are 5km to 10 km from Frigiliana, so still very accessible for a day at the shore. If you want to eat out there are several good restaurants and cafes, a nice library with a cultural center, pharmacy and grocery stores to fit your needs.
> There is even a British pub called Splash close to the community pool.
> Please bear in mind that it is a town of 3000 residents or so, so if you want more than that you may choose to be in Nerja, but if you want more of a country style living then it is grand.
> My advise is that you visit first to get a feeling for the area.
> So far I love it here, and hope to never have to move again.
> Best of Luck,
> 10C


Great advice and info!! altho I think Beverly, in the end moved to Mijas and is very happy there!!

Jo xx


----------



## beverleyp

Tency said:


> Hey there,
> I moved to Frigiliana in December of last year, but so far I love it. It is in the hills, so you have to not mind walking on steep sidewalks at times, but the place is full of life. It is not on the beach, but still gets a breeze and views of the sea. If you like horseback riding or gardening it is a great place. In the winter it can rain a bit, but never got as chilly as New York or London. There are a lot of festivals, like the one of 3 cultures (Tres Culturas) coming up at the end of August.
> Most beaches are 5km to 10 km from Frigiliana, so still very accessible for a day at the shore. If you want to eat out there are several good restaurants and cafes, a nice library with a cultural center, pharmacy and grocery stores to fit your needs.
> There is even a British pub called Splash close to the community pool.
> Please bear in mind that it is a town of 3000 residents or so, so if you want more than that you may choose to be in Nerja, but if you want more of a country style living then it is grand.
> My advise is that you visit first to get a feeling for the area.
> So far I love it here, and hope to never have to move again.
> Best of Luck,
> 10C


Thank you for the info. We have moved out of Mijas and now live for a while in Torreblanca whilst we look for our next semi permanent place.


----------



## johnbfg

Hi

I have seen your post and the subsequent replies so thought I would leave a request for info. We are looking to buy in Frigliana as we love it here, however we have been told by the estate agents a few things that we are trying to check out.

We are looking at a country house and apparently it has an electricity supply and only agricultural water, good for everything except drinking. Apparently that is the norm, does anyone know if this is true or not? Also as it is a country house and we have seen so many scare stories we were going to get a small mortgage on it, just so a bank had a vested interest and maybe the checks would be more stringent, however the agent said that mortgages are fine but not on country houses, again if anyone knows the truth of this we would be very grateful.

Many thanks to anyone who can help, we just dont want to buy somethin illegal only to lose everything

John


----------



## thrax

We don't drink the water as it is not as well treated as in UK so we only use bottled water to drink but it is very cheap. Some people I know drink the tap water with no apparent problems but I wouldn't. I know people who have mortgages on country houses so I have no idea why you would be told otherwise but maybe someone else on here knows something about it. But it is a very very good idea to get a small mortgage as the bank will perform checks. Also make sure you use a lawyer who has absolutely no connection with the agent.


----------



## johnbfg

Many thanks for tat, much appreciated. The agent actually said the water supply wasn't deemed as drinking water only Agricultural water. Will see what I can do regarding a mortgage.

Once again many thanks

John


----------



## 213979

thrax said:


> We don't drink the water as it is not as well treated as in UK so we only use bottled water to drink but it is very cheap. Some people I know drink the tap water with no apparent problems but I wouldn't. I know people who have mortgages on country houses so I have no idea why you would be told otherwise but maybe someone else on here knows something about it. But it is a very very good idea to get a small mortgage as the bank will perform checks. Also make sure you use a lawyer who has absolutely no connection with the agent.


My family was there back in the fall, drank the tap water, and had no problems. The homeowner didn't say anything to us about it being ag. water!


----------



## johnbfg

My family was there back in the fall, drank the tap water, and had no problems. The homeowner didn't say anything to us about it being ag. water

Hi, thanks for the reply. I think the Ag water is only in country houses, assuming your family were in hotel. Thanks


----------



## johnbfg

Hi, my other half and I are contemplating moving to Frigiliana full time. We have found a country house we like, however we have been warned by someone who used to live in Torrox Pueblo about living on Campo land and having to put up with Campo dogs making a nuisance all the time. Does anyone know if this is a problem in Frigiliana at all please. The Country house we are interested in is 1.5kms from the village,also would the emergency services come to this area? The person seems to think they may not
Thanks anyone for any help


----------

